# After Effects Pfeil animieren



## WuGGu (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr alle,

ihr kennt bestimmt alle die Ayato Tutorials. Er hat auch noch weitere leider nicht auf Englisch. Darunter auch eins wie er zeigt wie man Pfeile animiert und zwar versetzt und die mit der Kamera verfolgen lässt alles in After Effects.

http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_lab/lab26.html# <-- ganz nach unten

Kann mir einer grob sagen wie ich das am besten anstelle. Das soll für mich der erste schritt sein von dieser Pfeilanimation zu einer Pfeilanimation die sich durch das ganze Video zieht und immer zum nächsten Clip oder Text führt. Vielleicht habt ihr für die Umsetzung auch noch Ideen.

Gruß WuGGu


----------



## chmee (18. Juli 2009)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/289724-ayato-web-09-leiterbahnen.html

In diesem Tutorial wird der Umgang mit Vektorformen und der Animation auf diesen angesprochen, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.. Damit es mehrere sind, musst Du eben das Selbe zeitversetzt mehrmals starten.

mfg chmee


----------

